# gig designs



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

<BLOCKQUOTE dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px"><P align=left>I am putting together my gig and wondering if anyone uses a single point gig or is everyone using a 3 to 5 point gig. I was thinking about using a single with the folding barbedtip from a speargun, seams like it would certainly hold the fish on and not damage as much meat as one with 5 points on it. What do y'all think? Suggestions or comments appreciated.</BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i personally use a 4 prong gig...but your idea seems like it would work. personally i like the added security of the 4 prongs...i can eat the meat with a few holes in it


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i prefer a 4 as well...with the single prong they have a tendacy to spin a bunch,possibly tearing off. however the way your talking about making it, itwould probally work...


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

With experience, you will start taking head shots without even thinking about it and not run the risks of putting big holes and sand in the flesh with body shots.The head is tuff and they are not likely to come off the gig so don't be afraid to use multi point barbs.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I know its overkill but I made these two and I really like the design. All stainless.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow! that'll keep'em on! I prefer a five prong, but right now am working with some smaller 4 prongs that work really well. They don't damage the meat very much. Those custom gigs made from stainless steel that are around are what I want, 5 prong ones. I don't have to stick'em like King Neptune! LOL!


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey, anything worth kill'n is worth over kill'n.


----------



## BigCountry (May 1, 2008)

HOLY S&#@ i didnt know the flounder were that big around here !!!


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

??? FLOUNDER ???? AW crap I thought we we Halibut Giggin. The last time my Buddy went out with me he looked at the gig and said "I think were gonna need abigger boat?" Now I realize it was just to hold the Gig. 

Actually it does look bigger in the picture than it really is. But it is solid.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

bwendel07,

Looks like you are causing some "gig envey", course if mine was that big I'd be showing it off too!!!


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

A buddy of mine had these made made out of stainless steel and they have worked great so far.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

I use a good ole #7, 5 prong B&M. They're cheap, easy to sharpen and keep thebarbs built up on...but rust gets 'em every time. A couple of years is about all you get out of them. 

I would say gobig and always make head shots..."But if a frog had wings, he wouldn't bump his ass when he hopped"...LOL Some times you've gotta do those "Drive by" or in this case "float by" giggings,which usually happens when it's either rough or you didn't see him till it's almost to late and you just don't feel like making another round. 

Cool gig Tightlines...I've been looking for some like it!


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks. I think he only paid about $25 each but that was a couple years ago. Might go with 5 prongs if we had to do it again.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *tightlines (5/7/2008)*A buddy of mine had these made made out of stainless steel and they have worked great so far.




Thats a nice looking gig right there! when i get me another one (since someone threw my first one overboard oke) ill post a pic of it...its a little different then the others that have been posted on here.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Where can I buy one of those gigs at flounder assasin. That looks sterdy and it looks like it wont rust either. I would buy one tomorrow


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *ishmel407 (5/7/2008)*Where can I buy one of those gigs at flounder assasin. That looks sterdy and it looks like it wont rust either. I would buy one tomorrow


that one there im not sure...tightlines will have to answer that question...the one im speaking of a buddy of mine builds. if you would like when i see him next ill be picking up my gig and ill ask him if he is intrested in building more and if so how much $.


----------



## Joe Fink (Sep 28, 2007)

Sea striker makes a nice stainless gig too, they sell them at Outcast, and several other places as well, three prong or get the bigger five prong. I have the 5 with the stainless pole and love it. Used B&M prior to that and just painted them everynow and then and got some good use out of them for the money.


----------

